# [Xfce] [Résolu] Disfonctionnement du montage automatique

## lefta

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai installé gentoo x86_64 stable (que j'apprécie beaucoup) sur lequel j'ai installé xfce et thunar-volman pour monter mes volumes. Seulement, cette solution marche à moitié, je m'explique :

Ça fonctionne avec mes périphériques ne contenant q'une partition (sdb1). Avec plusieurs partitions (sdb1, sdb2...) ou une seule reconnue comme sdb (pas de nombre donc), mes icones de bureau ne sont pas redessinées lorsqu'une fenêtre passe dessus, et thunar "freeze", seule le cadre de la fenêtre change de titre lorsque je navigue dans les dossiers. (souvent, mais pas tout le temps, je n'ai pas encore trouvé pourquoi thunar fait ça). Et le problème réapparait lorsque je connecte deux périphériques qui fonctionnent d'habitude en même temps!

J'arrive pourtant à monter mes périphériques avec udisks --mount, ce n'est donc pas un problème d'autorisation.

J'ai ajouté USB_CONFIG_SUSPEND au kernel.

J'ai essayé avec les versions stables et instables de udisks, udev, upower, gvfs. Je n'ai pas de version instable ni de thunar, ni de thunar-volman.

#thunar:

```
###ouverture de thunar###

(thunar:25989): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(thunar:25989): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

###connexion du périphérique buggué###

thunar-volman: Type de périphérique USB non supporté.

thunar-volman: Type de périphérique USB non supporté.

thunar-volman: Type de périphérique USB non supporté.

thunar-volman: Type de périphérique bloc inconnu.

thunar-volman: Ne peux pas détecter le volume correspondant au périphérique.

thunar-volman: Ne peux pas détecter le volume correspondant au périphérique.
```

J'ai lu que celà pouvait être résolu avec :

$dbus-launch thunar

```
** (thunar:27697): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:

        /home/thc/.themes/Orange-Blackend-Red/gtk-2.0/button_normal.png,

borders don't fit within the image

(thunar:27697): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: Owner :1.5 of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor disconnected from the bus; removing drives/volumes/mounts

(thunar:27697): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: New owner :1.13 for volume monitor org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor connected to the bus; seeding drives/volumes/mounts

(thunar-volman:27737): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking List() failed for type GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

(thunar:27697): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking List() failed for type GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

thunar-volman: Ne peux pas détecter le volume correspondant au périphérique.

(thunar:27697): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: New owner :1.18 for volume monitor org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor connected to the bus; seeding drives/volumes/mounts

(thunar-volman:27749): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking List() failed for type GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

(thunar:27697): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking List() failed for type GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

thunar-volman: Ne peux pas détecter le volume correspondant au périphérique.

```

Emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38.1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38.1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6500_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 May 2011 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus device-mapper dri extras fortran fuse gdbm gdu gpm gstreamer gtk iconv java jpeg libnotify libsamplerate lock mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python readline session sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification suid sysfs tcpd thunar udev unicode wifi xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

09:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

09:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

Laptop Dell Studio 1555

Intel Core2Duo @2.10 Ghz

Avez-vous des suggestions, des pistes, voire un début de solution? Merci d'avance.Last edited by lefta on Wed May 11, 2011 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

HEllo, je te cite la fin d'un échange de courriels dans la liste de gentoo-user-fr

 *Quote:*   

> Alex Vasic à gentoo-user-fr
> 
> afficher les détails 24 avr. (Il y a 12 jours)
> 
> Bonjour,
> ...

 

A vérifier, désolé je n'ai pas plus d'infos.

M

----------

## lefta

ls /etc/udev/rules.d/ :

```
10-virtualbox.rules      70-persistent-net.rules  .keep_sys-fs_udev-0

70-persistent-cd.rules   99-ntfs3g.rules
```

Pas ce fichier donc...

Pff, pourquoi c'est toujours sur moi que ça tombe les problèmes dont personne ne trouve la solution?

----------

## lefta

Il semble que ce problème aie été résolu en passant en ~amd64. Qui a dit que c'était instable?

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> - Installer thunar-volman et activer les options d'automount à l'insertion. 
> 
> 

 

avant de passer en version tiltée, as tu vérifié ce point et rechercher la discussion sur la liste gentoo-fr?? juste pour fournir ici un maximum d'infos pour les suivants  :Smile: 

merci

----------

## truc

[autre]Salut! Juste pour info car c'est dans le titre, dysfonctionnement, c'est avec un 'y' il me semble, voili-voilou;) [/autre]

----------

